# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Proszę o pomoc

## EwaM.

Witam,

Proszę Was o pomoc, ponieważ mam 18 lat i nie wiem co się ze mną dzieje tak od połowy miesiąca. Mam objawy tj. ból gardła, kaszel. Czasami czuję jakby pulsowała mi szyja. 
Wczoraj byłam u lekarza i na oskrzelach nic nie ma, a gardło jest lekko zaczerwienione.
Przyszłam do domu i wieczorem poczułam się źle, zaczęło mnie wszystko boleć, w  nocy to myślałam że umrę  :Frown: 
Najbardziej bolało mnie w dolnej części kręgosłupa.
Dzisiaj czuję się już trochę lepiej, ale wciąż męczy mnie ból gardła i kaszel. Jutro idę zrobić podstawowe badania, morfologia, ob itp.
Dodam, że przy tych objawach nie mam gorączki , co najwyżej stan podgorączkowy ok 37,2.
Mało jem, przez ostatnie 2 tyg schudłam 3kg. Zastanawiam się czy jesli lekarz rodzinny nic nie stwierdził to czy może to byc związane ze stresem, który mi towarzyszy od dłuższego czasu  :Frown: 
A może anemia? 

Poradźcie mi, będę bardzo wdzięczna na odpowiedź.

Pozdrawiam

----------

